# Santa Rosa Plateau, CA. -Pics-



## Compnerd7 (Jan 31, 2012)

*About a month ago, a friend and I went for a stroll as we usually do, but this time we found some pretty cool stuff.*


----------



## Dana C (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, those are really really great pictures.
Tell me about your camera, lenses etc. I am trying to get better at photography and anything you can tell me will help.
Thanks


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Wow, those are really really great pictures.
> Tell me about your camera, lenses etc. I am trying to get better at photography and anything you can tell me will help.
> Thanks



Thank you!

My camera is a Cannon 5D Mark II. The lens I was using was was my 200mm for the scenery shots and my 120 macro lens for all the close up shots.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 1, 2012)

A really good camera like mine can pretty much make any amateur look like a pro lol. My best advice on taking picture is look outside the box, find different angles to take your pictures from. Angles can make all the difference in the world. Don't be afraid to crawl on your hands and knees to get a good shot, from a spot you normally wouldn't take a picture from. Lighting and shading also take a HUGE roll in having a picture turn out good. A lot of times the pictures I take are taken in places where I have moved the animal to a specific location that has good contrast of light / shade. Of course you can change these with photoshop, but I prefer to get te shot right the first time.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks. I had a 5D at one time but life happened and I had to sell it. I currently have an Olympus EPL3 with a couple of lenses which I am using alot more than the full size DSLR. It is lighter and will do everything that my last camera, an Olympus E520 will do. The next thing I want to get is a macro lens or at least a macro adapter. I currently have a 17-45 and a 45-150 and some filters. 
How close were you to the rattler? Outside of the obvious danger of being really close, your depth of field and the snake are great.
Also, what is the little stick insect that you photographed. That is very cool.

Here is a pic of one of my baby tarantulas.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Thanks. I had a 5D at one time but life happened and I had to sell it. I currently have an Olympus EPL3 with a couple of lenses which I am using alot more than the full size DSLR. It is lighter and will do everything that my last camera, an Olympus E520 will do. The next thing I want to get is a macro lens or at least a macro adapter. I currently have a 17-45 and a 45-150 and some filters.
> How close were you to the rattler? Outside of the obvious danger of being really close, your depth of field and the snake are great.
> Also, what is the little stick insect that you photographed. That is very cool.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my baby tarantulas.





Nice little T! is that a B. vagans?

I was between 7in - 14in away from the snake for the close up shots.

That tiny stick like bug was a hatch ling preying mantis... It took me a while to figure out what that lil guy was but they were all over the place, it was very cool.


----------



## Maro1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Dana C (Feb 1, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> Dana C said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I had a 5D at one time but life happened and I had to sell it. I currently have an Olympus EPL3 with a couple of lenses which I am using alot more than the full size DSLR. It is lighter and will do everything that my last camera, an Olympus E520 will do. The next thing I want to get is a macro lens or at least a macro adapter. I currently have a 17-45 and a 45-150 and some filters.
> ...


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 1, 2012)

*

HAHA.. Don't worry, I am an arachnolover, I've kept Ts, and Scorpions for about 6 years now, they are extraordinary! I'd love to have a P. metallica if I had the money lol... I just got rid of all my pokies, I was down to 3 female P. regalis that I sold to buy a Tegu. unfortunately my spider room is getting smaller and smaller these days, but I do hope to get it back to where it was. as a matter of fact, my 4" Psalmopoeus irminia got out a few days ago ( literally teleported out of the cage into an unknown realm; you know how fast they are haha ) and it appears that my house is currently a spider room :dodgy:*


----------

